
Google open sources image recognition AI model, VR audio tools - john58
https://www.androidpolice.com/2018/03/15/google-open-sources-image-recognition-ai-model-vr-audio-tools/
======
hsuresh
Direct link to the github project:

[https://github.com/tensorflow/models/tree/master/research/de...](https://github.com/tensorflow/models/tree/master/research/deeplab)

And the blog post of the announcement:

[https://research.googleblog.com/2018/03/semantic-image-
segme...](https://research.googleblog.com/2018/03/semantic-image-segmentation-
with.html)

------
veli_joza
Google Resonance looks really interesting. It's similar to Steam Audio, but
AFAIK Steam Audio's core is not open source and Resonance should be more
mobile-friendly due to optimization/compromises in head-related transfer
function computation. Unfortunately both Steam Audio and Resonance focus on
just 3D spatialization and skip on basic functionality like pitch shifting.

------
jacksmith21006
It is a amazing how much cool stuff Google gives away.

------
chapill
It did a really poor job on the pictured cat sample. No separation on the back
legs and the back is nearly a straight line. It doesn't seem very good at
separating like colored objects.

~~~
ggggtez
This comment is just confounding. Why would the back leg be separate? It's a
cat. Cat's don't have detachable legs.

~~~
chapill
The selection has the cat's back legs fused together. Same for the dog.
Adobe's magic wand could do a better job than this example.

